# Bubble nesting??



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I heard that betta fish only make bubble nests in a certain season! Is that true????



Thanks Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope, they do it whenever they feel like it...when they are getting ready to mate, when they are happy, when they like their tanks, when they are bored, when they are just needing something to do, and generally whenever they just want to do it. If Shadow can see Cylipso in her tank though it is probably a reaction to her. If you see her starting to look fatter, she may be getting a tummy full of eggs.

They really should not be in eyesight of each other if they are not going to be mated.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cylipso is on a stand next to my computer!! Shadows in my bedroom and Mickey is in Abby's bedroom! I don't want to breed Shadow Mickey or Cylipso becouse they could have alot of babies and I dont have enough room for alot a babies and thats not fair to them!

Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

This is how I felt about Diablo. While the thought of having a lot of little bettas is cute, I knew I could not do justice to them now. You really need to decide what is best for your pet if you want to do the right thing for them. The breeding of bettas is a hard process and while some can do it quite successfully I think it is something that every person has to decide on their own.

For your position in life right now I think you have made a wise choice. Perhaps someday you will be able to have a place to do this but not while you are living at home and involved in school.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

That is true I may breed A betta at some point in my life but for right now I'll leave that job to someone else!

Kayla


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Bettas build bubble nests with the help of their labrinth organ as all anabantids have these organs ie: gouramis. They will build nests at will with no other reason than simply being bored. The labrinth organ allows them to breath atmospheric air and to make bubbles for the nests.Only the male of these species build bubble nests and will become aggressive towards the female and tank mates.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen females make bubblenests occasionally and they also have been known not to make them with their labyrinth organs solely.

Rose


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Chickadee said:


> I have seen females make bubblenests occasionally and they also have been known not to make them with their labyrinth organs solely.
> 
> Rose


orly? you sure the female you saw wasnt a male ? your the expert on bettas here. actually here's a link to wikipedia on Betta splendens maybe you should take a look, and i did say"with the help of their labrinth organ" please read more carefully next time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betta_splendens

DION


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Quite sure as she belonged to me and I am sure that SHE was exactly what she was put forth to be. I do not deal in going to Wikipedia but instead use my own experience and that of other betta owners as well as forum experience from years back to deal with answers and also from other betta professionals. The only real experts are the fish, not you or me.

Rose


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

no no, i wasnt challenging your experience or knowledge on betta splendens, im sorry that came out wrong. I just wanted you to see documentation that says otherwise. Everybody has their own knowledge,opinions and experiences and none are 100% well maybe the experience lolol and a good debate is how we learn and grow in this hobby and life in general for that matter.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

There are pet store employees who put themselves forward as fish experts and people who write articles on bettas who say they live in "mud puddles" but that does not make me believe that the betta living in my tank lived in those conditions or that his ancestor did. I have seen pictures of those "mud puddles" and they do NOT resemble any mud puddle I ever saw in my life. I find some of the things being put out in the name of expert articles stupid and uninformed when it comes to reality. I do prefer dealing in reality and the reality of dealing with these lovely fish on a daily basis. Sorry but the idea of simply relying on what is read does not cut it when you are answering very real questions from distraught owners of very real fish who are having very real problems so reality still has to trump the books on the subject. I have many very knowledgeable people who have a lot of experience besides my own experience who help me with my answers, I do not do all of this alone when I do need help. I have accumulated this support group over many years of learning and getting them to respect me and my ability to pass along the information they give me accurately and I respect them enough to do as they commission me to do this. So while I am allowed to take the credit for the work they do sometimes, as they want no forum dealings themselves, I will have to say that the people who help me with answers that I do not have the knowledge for are very talented and able people in the betta field and I would put them up against a book any day and over any pet store employee I have dealt with hands down. Now any of you that may be pet store employees do not write to me, I did say the ones I have dealt with after all and to my knowledge I have not dealt with any of you and if I have then you have a lot to learn. LOL

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol


----------

